# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم UFI Box / Dongle  How to extract unpack Oppo ofp file to scatter or xml Oppo unbrick firmware

## mohamed73



----------

